# Noob greetings



## wiesbang (30/10/15)

Hi guys

I'm new here, been snooping around for a while but have not posted anything.
I have been off the stinkies for 2months now and I cannot be happier.
Although my current weapon is a Twisp Edge lol. Can't complain because it did what it was suppose to.....and it was a gift.

Really want something better as you don't really taste the flavour on this device. Been looking at a Kanger sub box mini or nano.
But for now I will stay on the Twisp till I can afford a decent device.

Happy to be here  and looking forward to getting advise and learning more.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (30/10/15)

Welcome to the forum @PoloGirl . Enjoy your stay here.


----------



## Wyvern (30/10/15)

Welcome, I love the fact that I am not the only noob here! The people here are really great and amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (30/10/15)

Welcome @PoloGirl 
Enjoy your stay


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (30/10/15)

Welcome to the forum, this place is loaded with information.

I hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## Puff Daddy (30/10/15)

kangertech mini is a solid product, but if you truly want to taste your juice as if you are eating them, you have to go with a RDA like a Plume Veil and a good quality juice. I've used a RDA with a bad juice and it just ruins the experiance

Reactions: Like 1


----------

